# Greetings



## Zaden (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm Wes, living in Houston. Just submitted my Petition yesterday to the Oak Forest Lodge.


----------



## jmflores (Jun 18, 2013)

Zaden said:


> I'm Wes, living in Houston. Just submitted my Petition yesterday to the Oak Forest Lodge.



Hey Wes, I was with you yesterday at Oak Forest Lodge, I am Jose also a petitioner and likewise submitted my petition. It was nice talking to you on the way home, and thanks also for the ride you gave me. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## Zaden (Jun 19, 2013)

jmflores said:


> Hey Wes, I was with you yesterday at Oak Forest Lodge, I am Jose also a petitioner and likewise submitted my petition. It was nice talking to you on the way home, and thanks also for the ride you gave me.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Jose,

  It was great meeting and talking to you too and anytime. See you soon.

Wes


----------



## Zaden (Jun 19, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Welcome!!



Thank you!


----------



## livingstone (Jun 19, 2013)

How are you 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jmflores (Jun 19, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Welcome!!





livingstone said:


> How are you
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Thank you Bro. Steward, although I am not a Brother yet I hope to be one in time.

Bro. Livingstone I am doing great, I am very ecstatic about joining the Fraternity.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 20, 2013)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Zaden (Jun 20, 2013)

livingstone said:


> How are you
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile





KSigMason said:


> Greetings and welcome.



Doing well, thank you. Thank you both being welcoming.


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on the start of a great path to light.


----------

